# Can' connect to wireless network through Wicd

## leonixyz

I'm very novice to Gentoo, and to Linux too, thus please excuse my ignorance.

When I "startx" and open the "wicd-client", I get some errors about the d-bus first, and then about the wicd daemon. After I restart the wicd daemon, my wicd-client seems working good, displaying the wireless networks around me.

I try then to connect to my network (wicd settings encryption and passphrase are ok): while attempting to connect, by reading the messages on the bottom of the wicd GUI, it seems working... but at the end I'm not connected, and the message displayed is "Done connecting", and not "Connected to Vodafone-leonixyz 192.168.1.125", like happens on this other distro.

Before changing dhcpcd.conf, I had a little problem during boot, my dhcpcd was waiting for something and I couldn't log in until dhcpcd timed out. I solved this by adding the last line in dhcpcd.conf.

Here are some (hopefully) useful info:

here is /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415630/

here is the tail of /var/log/syslog

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415635/

here is a cut of /usr/src/linux/.config

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415638/

here is /etc/dhcpcd.conf

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415643/

and finally "emerge --info"

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415644/

Thank you for any useful information..

----------

## leonixyz

could neither connect to unsecured networks, but with wired networks it works...

----------

## Hypnos

What D-Bus errors do you get?

Do you have the D-Bus system service running?  If not, you will need to activate it.

wicd uses this to communicate with the wpa_supplicant, which manages the wireless connections.

----------

## ultraslinky

Hello,

In my personal opinion you should try NetworkManager. I tried using wicd but i never got it to work properly, it was still giving dbus errors even though dbus was set up correctly.

To use NetworkManager, just emerge "nm-applet", it will pull in all the required dependencies. then you can do 

```
rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

 and it will start at startup  :Smile: 

Hope you have a nice time using Gentoo!

----------

## Hypnos

NetworkManager is a much heavier app with many more dependencies, so if you want a lean system wicd may be a better choice.

----------

## leonixyz

Dbus is running at the default runlevel:

```
# ps aux | grep dbus

101      12350  0.0  0.1   3020  1064 ?        Ss   17:06   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

root     12528  0.0  0.0   3540   544 tty1     S    17:06   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

root     12529  0.0  0.0   3004   988 ?        Ss   17:06   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     12652  0.0  0.0   2480   556 pts/0    S+   17:09   0:00 grep --colour=auto dbus

# rc-update show | grep dbus

                 dbus |      default                 
```

At the first attempt to launch wicd I get these two differents pop-up messages:

1) Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages

2) The wicd daemon has shut down. The UI will not function properly until it is restarted.

I close the wicd window and need also to interrupt the execution of wicd-client by pressing CTRL+C into the xterm window

Then, I try to restart the wicd daemon, but I get another error:

"It seems like the daemon is already running. If it is not, please remove /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid and try again"

Thus I try 

```
 # ps aux | grep wicd and get the following:

root     12583  4.7  0.7  23204  7216 ?        S    17:07   0:02 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py

root     12587  0.8  0.7  12824  7756 ?        S    17:07   0:00 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/monitor.py

root     12636  0.0  0.0   2480   556 pts/0    S+   17:08   0:00 grep --colour=auto wicd
```

I kill the process /usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py and can successfully restart the wicd daemon.

Then I re-open wicd-client without getting error messages, but when I try to connect any network, I always have the problem mentioned above and can't connect.

Here is the tail of /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

```

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: ---------------------------

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: wicd initializing...

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: ---------------------------

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: setting backend to external

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: trying to load backend external

2013/01/12 17:07:26 :: successfully loaded backend external

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: trying to load backend external

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: successfully loaded backend external

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: setting wired interface eth0

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: setting wpa driver wext

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: setting use global dns to False

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: setting global dns

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: global dns servers are None None None

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: domain is None

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: search domain is None

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: Wired configuration file found...

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0

2013/01/12 17:07:27 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2013/01/12 17:07:46 :: Autoconnecting...

2013/01/12 17:07:46 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2013/01/12 17:07:48 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/01/12 17:07:50 :: Autoconnecting...

2013/01/12 17:07:50 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2013/01/12 17:07:51 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/01/12 17:07:55 :: Autoconnecting...

2013/01/12 17:07:55 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2013/01/12 17:07:56 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/01/12 17:08:00 :: Autoconnecting...

2013/01/12 17:08:00 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2013/01/12 17:08:01 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/01/12 17:08:40 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor...

2013/01/12 17:08:40 :: Removing PID file...

2013/01/12 17:08:40 :: Shutting down...

2013/01/12 17:08:40 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(-1220561216,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.pyo'> ignored

```

Thanks for your help

----------

## Hypnos

I presume you are testing wicd as root, hence the dbus processes are running as root?  If not, in addition to the system dbus daemon, dbus needs to run as the user running wicd.

Beyond that, unfortunately, I don't have any good ideas on this right now -- you might want to ask the wicd guys.

----------

## _______0

can't u use a plain wpa_supplicant config? Either by hand or in /etc/conf.d/net?

Your setup looks relatively simple, connecting to internet should take exactly TWO commands (and none if proprely config'd)

```
wpa_supplicant

dhcpcd wlan0
```

just sayin'

----------

## leonixyz

_______0:

What does it mean that I have to use a "plain" wpa_supplicant config? That I have to write /etc/conf.d/net manually? In that case I will first search for the documentation, and then I will try this...

I wanted to use Wicd because I need to connect not just at home, but also at the university (where I need a particular certificate) and sometimes to others access points, like to my Android device, or anywhere else if I travel (it happens not so often).

I choosed Wicd because it stores multiple keys for different connections and it connect automatically when one of those connections is detected (and the gui is very simple to use).

Hypnos:

Yes I run everything as root (for the moment, until I set up correctly the entire system).

I opened a question on this page, it seems to be the official help area for wicd, but nobody answered...

https://answers.launchpad.net/wicd/+question/219281

Thanks anyway

----------

## leonixyz

Finally I could connect!!! but wicd still doesn't work...  :Sad: 

I wrote this into /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="MY-SSID"

  psk="MY-PSK"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}
```

then ran these commands

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf&
```

But where is the problem in wicd?

----------

